# Rio or Cristobal? both?



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys, I recently picked up some pum's from a pretty decent pet store here in town. I first went on Wednesday and got one Guarumo and the supposed Rio. I then went back today and got 2 more lol. So I picked up 2 guarumo's and 2 of these guys... which I'm thinking one is Rio and one Cristobal. What do you think? Any help would be appreciated. 
What I believe to be a Rio:









Cristobal?









Here they are together:









And for the heck of it, here are pics of the guarumos(well, what I believe to be guarumos)
First one:









Second one( a little blurry sorry):


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

One is an orange basti. I`m a little confused on people calling yellow and orange and red bastis w/ grey legs something different. Everyone`s seen the blue, yellow, orange red and green basti all from the same 20 sq yds that justins holding in the pic from him down there. I think a lot of odd bastis are being labeled something else.


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, that was a curveball! I noticed a lot of the 'rios' on aquamac's recent imports looked very similar. As soon as you said basti I could see it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

frogfarm said:


> One is an orange basti. I`m a little confused on people calling yellow and orange and red bastis w/ grey legs something different. Everyone`s seen the blue, yellow, orange red and green basti all from the same 20 sq yds that justins holding in the pic from him down there. I think a lot of odd bastis are being labeled something else.


Well, that depends. As best as I can tell, the frog picture does not have a white belly. All of the Bastimentos that I observed, be they red, orange, yellow, white, whatever, have the unifying characteristic of a white belly. I can't easily tell on this one, but I don't see white on the chin or sides of the belly, so I would be inclined to say that it is NOT a Basti from the polymorphic population.


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

I can tell you that there are some white blotches on the said pum's throat. I'm not too sure about the belly. I'll check when I get back today.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ve got a breeding pair of orange bastis w/ 1 or 2 white blotches and otherwise all orange underneath. I have a pair of blue bastis w/ orange bellies also. some of my golddust pairs also produce all orange froglets which either stay orange, sometimes even underneath, or turn yellow or golddust as they mature.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd be curious if those got mixed up with Solartes at some point. Out of 59 lab animals we collected, 2 had color on their bellies (one had a orange throat and the other had a couple small spots), all of the rest were white bellied. Then of the 25 that I observed in the wild, they all had white bellies. These were all collected randomly. I typically photographed weirdly colored animals.

Unless there is a polymorphic population elsewhere on Bastimentos (which I'm pretty sure there isn't), I'm fairly certain that Western Bastimentos should have white bellies. That's a fairly unifying characteristic of that morph. You don't get more solid colored animals until you get closer to Solarte and more towards Eastern Bastimentos.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ll see if I can get pics this week.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

There are Blue Bastis?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

crb_22601 said:


> There are Blue Bastis?


They're rare, but I've seen one picture of a blue basti. It's not like azureus or anything, but very light blue (probably the transitional color between green and white).


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I think I'm more confused. I also bought a pair of frogs from a pet store that look like the orange one. Well I traded 4 azureus froglets. I thought it was a good deal. He had them priced at $45 anyway. 

I first thought that they were bastis but later, after looking over all the pics i could find on the net I figured they were rio brancos or cristobals. I settled on rios. 

The Store said they got them from southland. I've never heard of that wholesaler but if this is a wave of pumilio imports than it'd be good to figure out the true source and local.


----------

